

Stop PSD to HTML Spam - Annet
http://www.htmlcut.com/blog/stop-psd-to-html-spam.html

======
Akram
I guess the problem is not just about PSD to HTML but anything. The web is
getting littered all over by low quality spam articles that have only one
intention that is SEO back links.

------
mbyrne
Funny, but this post and article feel like keyword spam to me...

